
Product video in shoestring budget? Use these tools - katrik14
https://medium.com/orgzit/there-is-insanity-in-creating-a-sane-product-video-fb670900e76f
======
katrik14
*This post is directed towards helping digital marketers and DIY entrepreneurs with a shoestring budget to create an awesome product video in less time and set the sales wheels in motion.

~~~
sharemywin
any thoughts on fiverr.com as far as value goes? I was looking at at
outsourcing an explainer video. Just haven't pulled the trigger yet?

~~~
katrik14
I suggest fiverr works great if you have a clear definition of your
product/service. It's a drag to get the freelancer on board and get the
details set straight. So I took the DIY approach.

Best of luck!

------
sharemywin
Live videos seem to do pretty well on facebook.

~~~
katrik14
For an explanatory one, I think you will want to make something more robust
and long lasting.

